
Opinion in U.S. V. Kolsuz, Fourth Circuit Border Device Search Case [pdf] - maxerickson
https://www.aclu.org/sites/default/files/field_document/kolsuz_opinion_4th_cir.pdf
======
djsumdog
press release: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/05/fourth-circuit-
rules-s...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/05/fourth-circuit-rules-
suspicionless-forensic-searches-electronic-devices-border-are)

